# Snow blower



## chazcarr (Feb 11, 2013)

Hope this is the right thread for this.

It has become clear to me that I am going to need a snow blower since my driveway is unplowable and shoveling 3 feet of snow is no fun.

It is a gravel driveway, about 40 yards long and 5 feet wide.  There is a wall about 4 feet high on one side and a grassy hill about 3 feet on the other.  That is why plows fail.  Nowhere to push it but straight ahead.

So, do people on here have any recommendations for a snow blower strong enough to get over that wall?  You've all been very helpful on all my other power equipment purchases.

Thanks!


----------



## MofoG23 (Feb 11, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> Hope this is the right thread for this.
> 
> It has become clear to me that I am going to need a snow blower since my driveway is unplowable and shoveling 3 feet of snow is no fun.
> 
> ...


 
Make sure you get something that is a 2 stage blower.  More HP, the better....  

I have an older 2 stage blower - 24" path with a 5hp snow king motor.  Worst snow storm we had was 26" in 1.5 days a few years ago....I had no issues clearing the snow.  As a matter of fact, I ended up clearing a few of my neighbors driveways who had single stage blowers or tried using a plow on a lawn tractor....single stage and small lawn tractors with plows simply do not work with a large amount of snow.


----------



## Jags (Feb 11, 2013)

You need one of these:


----------



## NickDL (Feb 11, 2013)

Do you have a garden tractor? If so, then you can look into getting a blower attachment for it. If not then you will definitely want a two stage with as much power as you can get. I have an MTD that I bought at Depot many years ago & it has served me well. It has tackled quite a few snow storms & keeps on going.


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 11, 2013)

The 2 stage Sno-Tek line from Ariens get good reviews and is reasonably priced.


----------



## Bocefus78 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm assuming the house is at the end of the drive with no way to pile it up on the side.  Believe it or not, that wall and hill will help hold the snow in front of the plow rather than letting it fall off the sides.  Back plow truck in as far as he can make it, push snow forward across the road then repeat as many times as necessary. Make sure to clean up the road better than it originally was. A good plow driver can do it. Hell, if he hits it fast enough, he could easily make the snow go over the 3 foot hill. I have yet to see a snow blower like 3 feet of snow.  Wish I was there....I'd try it in my plow truck.


----------



## TradEddie (Feb 11, 2013)

Don't listen to any of them, if you can drive out to buy a snowblower, you no longer need one. If you're planning for the future, consider that if you have a historic depth of snow in your driveway, the roads will be impassable too, so you've got nothing better to do in the meantime but shovel anyway. The longer you can live without a snowblower, the longer you will live.

Just my 2c to try keep those here fit, healthy and with a few more $ in their pockets, but my way doesn't help fix this recession.

TE


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 11, 2013)

TradEddie said:


> Don't listen to any of them, if you can drive out to buy a snowblower, you no longer need one. If you're planning for the future, consider that if you have a historic depth of snow in your driveway, the roads will be impassable too, so you've got nothing better to do in the meantime but shovel anyway. The longer you can live without a snowblower, the longer you will live.
> 
> Just my 2c to try keep those here fit, healthy and with a few more $ in their pockets, but my way doesn't help fix this recession.
> 
> TE


 
It took me 4 hours with my 9HP Honda 2 Stage to clear my driveway, walkways and deck. I'd still be there if I did not have the right tool for the job, although I might also be in the hospital awaiting disc surgery...


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 11, 2013)

TradEddie said:


> Don't listen to any of them, if you can drive out to buy a snowblower, you no longer need one. If you're planning for the future, consider that if you have a historic depth of snow in your driveway, the roads will be impassable too, so you've got nothing better to do in the meantime but shovel anyway. The longer you can live without a snowblower, the longer you will live.
> 
> Just my 2c to try keep those here fit, healthy and with a few more $ in their pockets, but my way doesn't help fix this recession.
> 
> TE


 
I wish, working in a hospital, I am always expected to come in.  I am feeling the pain today, so hopefully there is a lot of gain.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 11, 2013)

NickDL said:


> Do you have a garden tractor? If so, then you can look into getting a blower attachment for it. If not then you will definitely want a two stage with as much power as you can get. I have an MTD that I bought at Depot many years ago & it has served me well. It has tackled quite a few snow storms & keeps on going.


 
I have a lawn tractor, so no available blower attachment.  I looked into it.  That would have been nice.


----------



## Gripptide (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a Simplicity - It is a beast!  Forget which model, but has 11.5 hp Briggs and Stratton engine.

http://www.simplicitymfg.com/us/en/snow-blowers


----------



## TreePointer (Feb 11, 2013)

Until three years ago, I hated snow removal.  Now I tolerate it.   (Frontier 64")


----------



## KB007 (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 13HP Husquvarna.  The wider the better, means less runs up and down.  With a gravel driveway it'll be lots of fun, just watch out for the gravel hitting anything and coming back at you.  Pretty much any 2 stage machine will list snow over a 4 ft wall.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 11, 2013)

I have a 4' high bank on the side of my driveway. My old toro had a chute that was too short to blow snow over it once you got to close to it. Upgraded to a Honda because the chute is much higher and the deflecto goes almost straight up. I can blow a lot more snow over the bank now.


----------



## pen (Feb 11, 2013)

TradEddie said:


> Don't listen to any of them, if you can drive out to buy a snowblower, you no longer need one. If you're planning for the future, consider that if you have a historic depth of snow in your driveway, the roads will be impassable too, so you've got nothing better to do in the meantime but shovel anyway. The longer you can live without a snowblower, the longer you will live.
> 
> Just my 2c to try keep those here fit, healthy and with a few more $ in their pockets, but my way doesn't help fix this recession.
> 
> TE


 
Problem with that is a lot of folks drop over, when their only exercise is moving that 3 foot snowfall.

When it comes to mowing the grass, I push mow. Splitting wood (mine as well as a bunch more to sell) that's done by hand. Etc, etc.

When it comes to making the driveway passable, I'm not screwing around, snowblower is the way to go. It's one thing if the grass goes a day or two more than I'd like between cuttings, the drive way is something different. Also, with an elderly dog who can't wade through snow anymore, and needing to get to wood piles with the wheelbarrow in the winter, I need to move a lot more snow than it's worth. Just horsing around that snowblower is a good workout, since it's a heck of a lot quicker to drag it back than to use the reverse!

That said, a 5hp 2 stage would be the least I'd consider. I have an 8hp 26 inch and would say for a 120 foot drive, that wouldn't be a bad option.

In general, if you don't get greedy with a 2 stage, and you know the machines limits depending on how heavy the snow is, they all should blow over the wall and onto the bank you have.  Some just may do it quicker than others.

pen


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 11, 2013)

Bocefus78 said:


> . I have yet to see a snow blower like 3 feet of snow.


 
See TreePointer's Post.(#12)  



chazcarr said:


> I have a lawn tractor, so no available blower attachment.


 
What model tractor?  Berco and Agrifab both make blowers for virtually anything with wheels.



KB007 said:


> The wider the better, means less runs up and down.


 
No necessarily.  Try working with one of those 42" walk-behind monsters.  You know, the one's with the cool dual tires?   They don't have any more impeller/chute to them than their 26" cousins.  Just makes for a slower walk.  And if your driveway is 11 feet wide (standard), a 26", 28". and 32" machine all take 5 passes to get it done. 

Impeller Size, Engine HP, and discharge opening have a lot to do with how much snow a machine will move, lbs/min is the name of the game.



mikefrommaine said:


> My old toro had a chute that was too short to blow snow over it once you got to close to it. Upgraded to a Honda because the chute is much higher and the deflecto goes almost straight up. I can blow a lot more snow over the bank now.


 
That probably has a lot more to do with impeller speed rather than chute height.  You should see the Toro PowerMax machines throw. 




chazcarr said:


> It is a gravel driveway, about 40 yards long and 5 feet wide.


 
What kind of gravel?  Hard pack? Pea Gravel?  Stones are hard on blowers so you will want to set the scraper high and leave at least .75"-1" of snow behind.

Ariens, Simplicity, of course Honda, and my favorite (for bang for the buck) - Toro all make good blowers.  Your budget will determine how much blower you need but I'd try for a full-size with at least 7-8hp.  Compact or mini 2 stage machines will be quite a fight with snow over 12-18".

Avoid Troy-Bilt, Cub-cadet, Craftsman, Murray, and Husqvarna (surprise!) like the plague. 

There are many re-badged machines out there so if it looks close to Brand X, it probably is.  That can be good or bad.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 11, 2013)

TradEddie said:


> Don't listen to any of them, if you can drive out to buy a snowblower, you no longer need one. If you're planning for the future, consider that if you have a historic depth of snow in your driveway, the roads will be impassable too, so you've got nothing better to do in the meantime but shovel anyway. The longer you can live without a snowblower, the longer you will live.
> 
> Just my 2c to try keep those here fit, healthy and with a few more $ in their pockets, but my way doesn't help fix this recession.
> 
> TE


 
Last I checked, there is plenty to do in the house even if the roads are impassable. When we got 4 feet of snow here 3 years ago, I was out the next day in my truck. However, even if I had to stay home there is plenty to do. Play with the kids, work on reloading, work on actual work (i.e., I work from home), read a good book, etc. I can think of plenty of things I would rather do than shovel the driveway.

We moved into this place 2 years ago and got 5 inches the first week we were here. Before we bought the place, my wife had said she would help me shovel the 200 foot driveway if it snowed. Well, we spent an hour shoveling and then our neighbor came by with his Kubota and back plow. We had about another 15 to 20 feet to go. He offered to clear it for us and I took him up on the offer. It took him 60 seconds at most between the plow and the bucket. My wife and I had been talking about tractors, wood burning furnaces, chainsaws, etc. before buying this place. She wasn't all too enthused about me getting a John Deere 2x20 or 3x20 tractor because of the price tag. Well, after having an hour of "fun" shoveling the driveway, or mostly watching me shovel the driveway, and then seeing what the neighbor did with his tractor, she said "You can get whatever tractor you want" and then she turned around and walked into the house. It is 2 years later and I have taken her to look at the 3720 and she has not said a word other than "Build the shed before you buy the tractor".

There are plenty of other ways to stay fit on my own time schedule and terms, than trying to shovel several feet of snow first thing in the morning before driving my wife to work with the 3 kids in the truck.

If we were broke, shovels it would be, and what it currently still is. The entire reason we have not bought the tractor yet is because I want to pay cash for it and I want to have a welder, the 30x40 shed, and now some more guns before the tractor. Just not enough money for everything I want. Plus, the tractor will also help with the firewood.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 11, 2013)

From the research that I have done on snow blowers, it seems as though Ariens is the way to go with them. I'm holding out for a tractor, but if push comes to shove I will buy an Ariens before I shovel a foot+ from our driveway.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 12, 2013)

TradEddie said:


> Don't listen to any of them, if you can drive out to buy a snowblower, you no longer need one. If you're planning for the future, consider that if you have a historic depth of snow in your driveway, the roads will be impassable too, so you've got nothing better to do in the meantime but shovel anyway. The longer you can live without a snowblower, the longer you will live.
> 
> Just my 2c to try keep those here fit, healthy and with a few more $ in their pockets, but my way doesn't help fix this recession.
> 
> TE


 
The activity that bothers my back the absolute most is snow shovelling. And I heard yet another news blurb yesterday about a snow shovelling heart attack victim. Snowblowing still gives a workout and uses lots of muscles - I don't think going to a blower will suddenly cause someone to be un-fit. Plus, roads are passable long before driveways are, and the wall of snow left where they meet can be killer with a shovel. Not to mention drifts - and it sounds like the OP has a driveway configuration that is a natural snow catcher.

I've got a small 5hp/22" cut MTD that is barely big enough most times. We have a tractor so I got the blower for the small areas like door & walk ways, digging out vehicles, and mainly the kids backyard rink. They've almost outgrown the rink, but I'm finding it increasingly handy in those other places, especially with the snow of this past weekend - and double especially since my folks next door could use more help with each passing year.

I've now got my eyes open for a decent used one, bigger but not too big, that'll throw the snow farther - maybe something in the 8-10hp/24-26" range. There are lots of them around here on Kijiji for less than $500. The one I have now has a Tecumseh motor that has been flawless, but they aren't made any more (I don't think), so I'll be looking for something with a B&S engine - or a Honda if I get real lucky looking.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 12, 2013)

The most powerful engine on the market I do believe. Husky Snow King. Not going over a 4 foot wall of snow tho.


----------



## Bad Wolf (Feb 12, 2013)

Chaz  I feel your pain.  We got an official 31" in Colchester.  I have a 26 year old Simplicity 8hp 24", and with a 150' drive it took me 3 hours to do the drive and another 2 hours on Sunday to do the sidewalk and the turn around where the other cars were parked.  I wouldn't go with anything less than an 8 hp. While this last snow fall was exceptional, there have been years where a secession of moderate snows still added up to 3-4 banks on either side of the drive.  You have to angle the chute pretty high but it will throw the snow a  good 30-50 ft depending on the consistancy.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 12, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> See TreePointer's Post.(#12)
> 
> What model tractor? Berco and Agrifab both make blowers for virtually anything with wheels.
> 
> ...


 
I will look for the Berco, agrifab is not rated for my mower either. 
I know to avoid the first 4 brands, but I heard a lot of good about the Husky, what negatives have you heard?

I think I am leaning towards a Ariens snow king at the moment.  I don't need a lot of fancy stuff on it.

If money were no problem though, I like that Honda with the treads.  Looks like a snow tank that could tow cars out of ditches.


----------



## charly (Feb 12, 2013)

Get'er done!


----------



## Ashful (Feb 12, 2013)

charly said:


> Get'er done!
> 
> View attachment 93463


 
I have a similar setup, but mine's painted green, so it actually works.  Deere 855 with Deere 52 FEL and Woods SB64S blower.

Ditto all the recommendations for a tractor-driven blower. Also, your drive is surely wider than 5 feet, or else you'd not get a car down it!


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 12, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> I will look for the Berco, agrifab is not rated for my mower either.
> I know to avoid the first 4 brands, but I heard a lot of good about the Husky, what negatives have you heard?
> 
> I think I am leaning towards a Ariens snow king at the moment.  I don't need a lot of fancy stuff on it.
> ...


I have the 9hp tracked honda blower. This is my first winter with it and it puts my old toro to shame. When the winds just right I can put snow in my neighbors drive way about 100' away . Found it on cl for 700, 3 years old and only used for the walkways around the house. Older couple that was moving away.


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 12, 2013)

The best of balance of power (if you have the room) is having both a single stage and a 2 stage snowblower. I love using my SS blower on lighter snowfalls of less than 12" - it's light, agile and moves alot of snow. This past storm was not suited to the SS machine (24+ inches) so out came my 2 stage 9HP Honda track drive. Set your forward speed comensurate with the engine, augers & impellers ability to process the type of snow and enjoy the ride.


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 12, 2013)

FrankMA said:


> It took me 4 hours with my 9HP Honda 2 Stage to clear my driveway, walkways and deck. I'd still be there if I did not have the right tool for the job, although I might also be in the hospital awaiting disc surgery...



Is that a 928 with tracks? I got one . None better . Sure cost a lot but unstoppable. And mine starts soooo easy ( knock wood) best pull start engine I ever owned

Cheers


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Fate said:


> Is that a 928 with tracks? I got one . None better . Sure cost a lot but unstoppable. And mine starts soooo easy ( knock wood) best pull start engine I ever owned
> 
> Cheers


Mine came with the electric start,not sure why anyone would think that is necessary.  I hear the canadian versions are available with heated hand grips. That would have been nice.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 12, 2013)

FrankMA said:


> The best of balance of power (if you have the room) is having both a single stage and a 2 stage snowblower.


 

I owned a single-stage blower for a while, and found it about as useful as the fondue pot we received as a wedding gift. I'd always think, "that would be fun to use sometime," but it never was.

My "balance of power" is having 24" and 64" 2-stage blowers, a front-end loader, a 12 hp Little Wonder leaf blower, a handheld leaf blower, and a shovel.  In light powdery stuff, use the two leaf blowers to clear the drive and walks.  In heavier stuff, use the 24" 2-stage blower and shovel to clear the walks, and 64" blower to clear the drive.  Front-end loader gets used for cleaning around cars in the drive, and for plowing any snow under 6".  It's a crappy job... might as well have some fun equipment for doing it!

Single-stage blowers satisfy the needs of someone who doesn't want to spend money on a proper 2-stage blower, but if you have a 2-stage blower, there's little reason left to own a single stage.  They just take up space you could use for something more useful... like a fondue pot!


----------



## peakbagger (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a 2 stage  9 HP husky from 15 years ago, its not superpremium so I end up doing occasion repairs so it has held up. I can blow anything that is less than the height of the intake and have in the past. If its wet snow thats another story but it is for most snowblowers. A very important thing to consider is storing it in between uses and during the summer. With ethanol gas, its a doorstop unless you use treated fuel and most would recomend you drain it and run the gas out every summer. Of course you dont know when the last snowfall of the year will be so its real easy to let ti sit full all summer  and then when you need it, it may not run. If you go big box make sure you buy spare clutch, drive belts and shear pins as when they go you dont want to wait around for four or five days to get new ones shipped. Al three are wear components, its not if they wear out, its when and usually they go to heck right during the 30 inch storm.


----------



## KB007 (Feb 12, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> Mine came with the electric start,not sure why anyone would think that is necessary. I hear the canadian versions are available with heated hand grips. That would have been nice.


 
I got heated grips on my Husqavarna and it's nice having warm hands while using it.

In hindsight tho, I sorta wish I had bought a bigger tractor and put a blower on it. My Husky tractor is 1 model too small for a blower (at least that's what they say, whether it's true or not is kinda moot now as I have the tractor and I have the blower. Damm just gotta wait for my buddies' old lawn tractor to blow up and sell him mine so I can rationalize getting a new tractor WITH a blower 
Wonder if he's notice if I put lemon juice in his engine oil???


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a 20" Toro single stage w/ 141cc 2 stroke and a 26" Craftsman 2 stage w/ 8 hp.

The Toro has an amazing power to weight ratio and I prefer it on anything up to about 14" snow even if it's a bit wet and heavy and I have done 18"+ (I think I did 2' once) with it when that's all I had. Easily manuvered and removes snow right down to the blacktop. Great machine.

The Craftsman is pretty stout and I used it to do most of the 30" snow we just got. Had drifts on driveway of 3', powered right through it. Chains on the wheels are a must IMO and don't forget the teflon spray on the impellor/chute etc.

4' wall is not that high. I have a 3-4' wall right along my 120' driveway and the house close on the other side. Both machines throw snow over the wall and beyond if I need to.

It's a tough call on what to buy. A machine that can handle truly big snowfall is not worth firing up for 4" of snow which is more typical for my area. I fell into the big machine and I'm glad I have it but I use the Toro more.


----------



## colin.p (Feb 12, 2013)

I just bought a Toro PM 826 and used it for the 30cm (1 foot) snow we had. Works fine and an hour job was done in 15 minutes. I then proceeded to blow snow from areas I normally wouldn't use until spring. Lots of fun.


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 12, 2013)

jatoxico said:


> 4' wall is not that high. I have a 3-4' wall right along my 120' driveway and the house close on the other side. Both machines throw snow over the wall and beyond if I need to.
> 
> It's a tough call on what to buy. A machine that can handle truly big snowfall is not worth firing up for 4" of snow which is more typical for my area. I fell into the big machine and I'm glad I have it but I use the Toro more.




My early 90's toro couldn't throw over the wall once I got within two passes of the wall. The chute was just too low and all the snow hit the wall and came back down.  I would on occasion have to use my fel on the tractor to knock the banks down on the other side if they got too high as well.

The Honda can go right up to it and throw it over no problem. It seems most of the newer blower have a better chute height and design. Some of the bigger 3 point hitch blowers even have tall chute options for loading trucks 

I thought about a blower for my tractor but I like to keep the box blade on it to scrape the driveway clean after we get 3" of slush/ice.


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 12, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> I will look for the Berco, agrifab is not rated for my mower either.
> I know to avoid the first 4 brands, but I heard a lot of good about the Husky, what negatives have you heard?
> 
> I think I am leaning towards a Ariens snow king at the moment. I don't need a lot of fancy stuff on it.
> ...


 
Yeah, if money were not an issue, I would have that Honda. Actually thought about it, then figured out I was nuts. Then again, if money wasn't an issue, I would just hire somebody to shovel the driveway and walkway.


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 12, 2013)

KB007 said:


> I got heated grips on my Husqavarna and it's nice having warm hands while using it.
> 
> In hindsight tho, I sorta wish I had bought a bigger tractor and put a blower on it. My Husky tractor is 1 model too small for a blower (at least that's what they say, whether it's true or not is kinda moot now as I have the tractor and I have the blower. Damm just gotta wait for my buddies' old lawn tractor to blow up and sell him mine so I can rationalize getting a new tractor WITH a blower
> Wonder if he's notice if I put lemon juice in his engine oil???


 
sort of a pain to put on & take off tho


----------



## mikefrommaine (Feb 12, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, if money were not an issue, I would have that Honda. Actually thought about it, then figured out I was nuts. Then again, if money wasn't an issue, I would just hire somebody to shovel the driveway and walkway.


If money weren't an issue we'd all have one of these

http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hs1336ias

Hybrid with an electric and gas motor, digital control. Makes me want to bid on a condo contract just to have an excuse to buy it!


----------



## Jack Fate (Feb 12, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> If money weren't an issue we'd all have one of these
> 
> http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hs1336ias
> 
> Hybrid with an electric and gas motor, digital control. Makes me want to bid on a condo contract just to have an excuse to buy it!


 
 Man & I thought I paid a lot


----------



## fabsroman (Feb 12, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> If money weren't an issue we'd all have one of these
> 
> http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hs1336ias
> 
> Hybrid with an electric and gas motor, digital control. Makes me want to bid on a condo contract just to have an excuse to buy it!


 
I have a couple HOA's as clients and see what they pay for snow removal. Honestly, I am thinking about doing snow removal during the winter months after seeing those invoices.


----------



## charly (Feb 12, 2013)

Joful said:


> I have a similar setup, but mine's painted green, so it actually works.  Deere 855 with Deere 52 FEL and Woods SB64S blower.
> 
> Ditto all the recommendations for a tractor-driven blower. Also, your drive is surely wider than 5 feet, or else you'd not get a car down it!


The Kubota took care of 55 inches of snow in that picture...I've had it for 11 years , was two years old when I bought it and still has the original battery...Never a single problem... Amsoil synthetic from front to back...


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 12, 2013)

Jack Fate: Yes, I have the Honda HS928TA which is the track drive model. Unstoppable going through end of driveway deposits left behind by the town plow truck! Also very useful if you have inclines or stairs to climb - unbelievable traction.

Joful: What SS machine did you own that performed so poorly? I currently own/use a Honda HS621AS (4 stroke) that works great if used as it was designed. I have also owned/used Toro CCR2000 & 3000 models (2 stroke) that also worked quite well. A properly working SS is very effective on most 12" or so snowstorms - at least in my experience here in New England. I particularly like the fact that they are lightweight, very agile, fun to use and perform well under a variety of snow conditions. The older I get, the more I appreciate lighterweight equipment that gets the job done.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a a Honda 928 and a B2789 (51") blower on the back of my Kubota BX tractor.

The Honda blows snow probably 4x as far As a snowblower its the best Ive ever used by a long shot.  The tracks enable great grip (plus it can climb stairs to blow off the deck) and with the hydro static transmission you always have the right "gear" for conditions.

The honda would have no isues blowing over a 4' wall. I have a 3..5'-4' retaining wall that I regularly have to throw the snow over.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 12, 2013)

You guys with the tracked Hondas - how are they on snow with ice underneath? I was thinking they wouldn't be as good as wheels with chains?

Was also wondering about manouverability in tight spaces - I can lift down on the handle & spin my little 22" right around in itself.

I would love to have a Honda though.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 12, 2013)

They are excellent on ice. Id say better than wheel + chain. They are a pretty heavy unit which helps.

Maneuverability is their one drawback. At the end of a run, you do have to manhandle them around if you dont have the space to turn (very large turn circle)

If wheels are your thing, honda does make a wheeled version too. And its considerably cheaper than the tracked. But you still get the great Honda design auger and chute. And of course that amazing Honda engine and build quality.

Oh, and if I was doing it again, Id step up to the 1332 over the 928 for the wider auger section. When compaired to the full load 928 TCD like I have (electric start and electric chute) there is basically no price difference. You dont need the all the electrics anyways. The honda manual chute controls are VERY high quality brass worm screw construction.

Although the electric chute sure is slick with its single joystick.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> t I heard a lot of good about the Husky, what negatives have you heard?


 
Seen. I think they have the drive systems figured out finally but last I looked they did not use a solid shaft thru the auger flights. Two stub shafts from the gear box and two more baby shafts on the housing, leaving the flights hollow.

Check it out - http://m.husqvarna.com/ddoc/HUSI/HUSI2012_NAen/HUSI2012_NAen_11524E_580803727.pdf

I have fond memories of driving those orange snow blowers up the ramp into a customer's truck, and making it halfway up before the drive system gears let go. (This was when they switched from a cast gear to one made from sintered metal powder)

The puddles of oil under each one on the showroom floor from the "jing jang"  engines were a bit disturbing too. Couldn't discern where it was leaking from until we realized that oil was seeping through pores in the aluminum castings. Sure hope they got that one sorted out.

IMO Husky is selling an entry level machine for premium pricing.  They make a lot of good products, snowblowers aren't on that list.


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 12, 2013)

The track drive Honda's have 3 bucket positions so to answer your ice traction question, it depends on how the bucket is positioned. The neutral position is kind of a travel position or a travel over uneven ground position. Great for removing snow on grass or gravel surfaces as it keeps the scrapper bar just off the ground surface. This would provide the most traction as it has the least amount of drag to interfere with the forward motion of travel and allows the entire surface of the track to make contact with the ground.

Position #2 raises the bucket so the scrapper bar digs down a bit onto the surface being cleaned. This creates some drag that would effect the traction as it lifts a bit of the weight off the track drive and transfers it to the scrapper bar. Position #3 raises the bucket even higher and places the scrapper bar at a higher angle transferring even more weight from the track drive to the scrapper bar. This position is great for getting under ice and compacted snow on your driveway.

Track drives are easy to maneuver with snow under the tracks. Most folks go to the dealer and try to move them on dry pavement which is an absolute bear. I keep my track drive on a furniture dolly during the off season so I can move it around my garage (when needed) without having to start the engine. You can spin a track drive 360 degrees very easily with snow under the tracks.

Keep an eye on CL come the springtime as you can usually find a good off season deal on winter OPE at that time. Most of my OPE is lightly used equipment that was purchased off of CL just after that equipment season has ended.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Also was wondering on the recommendation to avoid Cub Cadet. I thought that was a good old name.

Right now in my looking the only thing I'm really looking past is Tecumseh engines.

Although I'm not sure what would be worse - one of those (I've got one now that works like a top but they're out of business), or one with a Chinese motor.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 12, 2013)

Cub used to be a good name .. (feel free to flame me ) Now they are just yellow and black MTD's.

Most everything except the Hondas comes with a Chinese engine. Even the Briggs "made in USA" model engines are mostly chinese, just assembled here from what I understand.Some have luck with these clones, but no way I'd look at them. Honda are just dead reliable.. always start. Thats what you want in an engine.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 12, 2013)

Had good luck with B&S over the years too.

But I realize nothing beats a Honda - have two vehicles in the driveway & 3 motorbikes in the basement backing that up.

There's a used tracked HS55 in the area I could go look at - it's a bit smallish but likely punches above its weight. Not sure what year but it's not new by any means - pics look good though. Also not sure $750 is a fair asking price - I just started looking at these things.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 12, 2013)

I have a 25 yr.old Ariens 8 hp and a 15 yr old Toro 10 hp, Either one of those would clear the banks on the sides. Since it's gravel you will need to set the skids as high as possible until the driveway freezes unless you really want to rake gravel in the spring.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

Joful said:


> I owned a single-stage blower for a while, and found it about as useful as the fondue pot we received as a wedding gift.


 


Joful said:


> Single-stage blowers satisfy the needs of someone who doesn't want to spend money on a proper 2-stage blower, but if you have a 2-stage blower, there's little reason left to own a single stage. They just take up space you could use for something more useful... like a fondue pot!


 
I own a single-stage electric.  It absolutely kicks some serious old man winter butt.  18" on my MIL's back deck, heaved it over/through a 4' railing in about 10% of the time it would have taken to shovel it.  I have a single stage, tractor mounted blower on one of my old JD 180's that will out-move my LT180's 2 stage in all but the deepest, heaviest snows.

Joful, if your SS was an MTD or Murray then I feel your pain.  Toro owns that segment hands down.  The CCR series (especially the older 2-strokes) were lightweight and would run circles around a 2-stage in anything under 8".  They would clean up better too.  They used to make a behemoth of a single stage called the "Snow Commander", 7 HP two-stroke and 24" clearing width. It was the best machine you could own for a paved driveway with less than 18" of snow on it.  Made a 2 stage blower look silly, especially since the Commander could be had for $800.

Of course, rubber paddle single-stage units have their limitations.  They don't like steep hills (gentle to moderate slopes are fine however). They are also limited to a hard surface underneath like a wood deck, concrete patio, or asphalt driveway.  But if you have the right conditions, they far out-performed any "compact" 2-stage and made the full-size units look expensive and slow.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 12, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> Cub used to be a good name .. (feel free to flame me ) Now they are just yellow and black MTD's.
> 
> Most everything except the Hondas comes with a Chinese engine. Even the Briggs "made in USA" model engines are mostly chinese, just assembled here from what I understand.Some have luck with these clones, but no way I'd look at them. Honda are just dead reliable.. always start. Thats what you want in an engine.


 
If I still had it, I would put my 1970 12 horse cub up against anything made today.


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm pretty sure the HS55 is a gear drive and not a hydrostatic drive machine - if that makes a difference to you or not?


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 12, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Had good luck with B&S over the years too.
> 
> But I realize nothing beats a Honda - have two vehicles in the driveway & 3 motorbikes in the basement backing that up.
> 
> There's a used tracked HS55 in the area I could go look at - it's a bit smallish but likely punches above its weight. Not sure what year but it's not new by any means - pics look good though. Also not sure $750 is a fair asking price - I just started looking at these things.


 

Track or wheel drive? There is a track on Moncton Kijiji for 725 that doesnt look too bad in pictures.

If it was maintained WELL and in excellent condition, $700-750 isnt that bad. Id be a bit leery of getting one that might have been used commercial though. Remember, its probably pushing 25 years old. $500 would be better for a typical unit of that vintage, unless it was particularly good.

Its a bit small at 4.5 horsepower though, something to keep in mind.

much newer 928's do come up pretty frequent in the high teens low $2000's too.

EDIT: How about a Mint 1132 for $1750 If I didnt have mine and was in the market, Id be all over that.  http://novascotia.kijiji.ca/c-buy-a...-Honda-Snowblower-11-HP-32-W0QQAdIdZ455040782


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 12, 2013)

greg13 said:


> If I still had it, I would put my 1970 12 horse cub up against anything made today.


 
Id take that bet with my 928.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

greg13 said:


> If I still had it, I would put my 1970 12 horse cub up against anything made today.


 
Bring It. 








(Wish I had the property to justify one of those X7 series....)


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

FrankMA said:


> Track drives are easy to maneuver with snow under the tracks. Most folks go to the dealer and try to move them on dry pavement which is an absolute bear.


 
Don't most of the newer ones have a trigger steering mechanism?  Getting very common on wheeled machines and was on some older track drives too.  Would be on my "must-have" feature list for a walk-behind blower, tracks OR wheels.


----------



## Mrpelletburner (Feb 12, 2013)

I have used several brands and hands down an Ariens is the way to go!


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 12, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Don't most of the newer ones have a trigger steering mechanism? Getting very common on wheeled machines and was on some older track drives too. Would be on my "must-have" feature list for a walk-behind blower, tracks OR wheels.


 
Honda doesnt have steering on the small blowers. The larger models, like the Hybrid 1336  and the even larger ones they sell in Japan and Europe do have steering.

I cant see needing it on a wheeled machine, they swing around so easy!. Honda should offer steering on the small ones, Im a pretty big guy, so I can swing mine around pretty easy, but I can see how some older folks could have an issue if they had to make a tight turn.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 12, 2013)

How about this, for a money no object walk behind. Rumor has it that its pushing $50,000 (or more). A Zaugg "Snowbeast" blower powered by a 54hp Kubota diesel


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> How about this, for a money no object walk behind. Rumor has it that its pushing $50,000 (or more). A Zaugg "Snowbeast" blower powered by a 54hp Kubota diesel



$50K buys a helluva lot more machine than that.  JD 3x20 series cab tractor with a 59" front mounted blower or 4x20 Cab tractor with a loader mounted blower would have you clearing more snow, faster and in style/comfort. And you get to pocket the extra 10K.


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 12, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> $50K buys a helluva lot more machine than that. JD 3x20 series cab tractor with a 59" front mounted blower or 4x20 Cab tractor with a loader mounted blower would have you clearing more snow, faster and in style/comfort. And you get to pocket the extra 10K.


 
Fair enough, but can you walk behind it??


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

scooby074 said:


> Fair enough, but can you walk behind it??


 
Sure, but easier to see/steer from the seat.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Sure, but easier to see/steer from the seat.


 
You must have some seriously big sidewalks .


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

jatoxico said:


> You must have some seriously big sidewalks .


-Sigh-

Fine. 47" wide.


----------



## jatoxico (Feb 12, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> -Sigh-
> 
> Fine. 47" wide.


 
Now that would make snow fun again .


----------



## Jaugust124 (Feb 12, 2013)

mikefrommaine said:


> If money weren't an issue we'd all have one of these
> 
> http://powerequipment.honda.com/snowblowers/models/hs1336ias
> 
> Hybrid with an electric and gas motor, digital control. Makes me want to bid on a condo contract just to have an excuse to buy it!


Where's the seat?


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 12, 2013)

The BEAST. 414cc engine. Hydrostatic transmission so you can shift from full forward to reverse without releasing the throttle. Independent drive wheels so it spins on a dime. Electronic push button start so
I don't even have to use the pull start.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 12, 2013)

FrankMA said:


> Joful: What SS machine did you own that performed so poorly?


 
An old Toro... and I mean _old!_ I think it was approximately 20" and 5 hp. When I got the Ariens 824, I set it at the curb for $100. The single-stage Toro actually did great in dry snow, but was too frustrating in the wet snow we so often get. The two-stage Ariens throws everything but the salted plow slush at the end of the driveway, as does the Woods... but the Woods has a 25 hp diesel behind it. 



MasterMech said:


> Joful, if your SS was an MTD or Murray then I feel your pain. Toro owns that segment hands down.


 
Well, actually, I did own one other single stage unit, which I forgot about! A 42" blower mounted on the front of my 1963 - 1965 IH Cub Cadet 123. Unfortunately, we did not get much snow in the few years I owned it, so I can't report how well it worked. The guy I bought it from seemed to think it really kicked ass, though.

_edit: I just found a photo of my old Toro single stage! Toro SnowHound 20:_

_

_


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 12, 2013)

Joful said:


> An old Toro... and I mean _old!_ I think it was approximately 20" and 5 hp. When I got the Ariens 824, I set it at the curb for $100. The single-stage Toro actually did great in dry snow, but was too frustrating in the wet snow we so often get. The two-stage Ariens throws everything but the salted plow slush at the end of the driveway, as does the Woods... but the Woods has a 25 hp diesel behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that is an antique! I haven't seen a single stage walk-behind like that in many, many moons.  This is more like what I had in mind when you said "single stage".






Regarding the IH Cub attachment, I have a similar one mounted on my old 180 (not to be confused with my LT180, )  and it will indeed move more snow than the 2 stage on the LT180.  But it doesn't like 1-2" of slush, or more than 18" at a time either.  The trick with a single stage like the ones typically found on tractor attachments is to keep them well-fed by adding ground speed appropriately.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 13, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> The BEAST. 414cc engine. Hydrostatic transmission so you can shift from full forward to reverse without releasing the throttle. Independent drive wheels so it spins on a dime. Electronic push button start so
> I don't even have to use the pull start.


 Hows the steering on yours Don?  Several problems with those not being adjusted correctly initially.  I like that someone else (other than Honda) is finally getting in on the tracked/hydrostatic trans game but hate seeing a $2500 dollar machine with half-shafts for the auger assembly. 



Nope, that shaft is not truncated just for the drawing........



Because if it was, you wouldn't need these bolted to the auger housing.

Break a shear bolt on that machine and there is nothing to stop it from spreading the auger housing, dropping the flights, and otherwise self-destructing.


----------



## maple1 (Feb 13, 2013)

Could that destruction happen if the auger stopped turning though?

Or maybe it could if one side was still going?

Sure looks like a beast.


----------



## KB007 (Feb 13, 2013)

I broke a sheer bolt on my Husq blower and nothing much happened, just stopped turning.  Totally my fault - dumbass me! Replaced the bolt and away to the races.


----------



## ArsenalDon (Feb 13, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Hows the steering on yours Don?


 
Levers get a bit sticky sometimes, but once engaged it steers fine. had a couple of issues the first few times I used it but the dealer picked it up, fixed em and it has been great this winter. Quite a few of us own one up here and no complaints so far. The only thing to watch is that the engine has so much power that you need to be sure to disengage the auger if you are not blowing, you can burn up the belts


----------



## scooby074 (Feb 13, 2013)

Don Williams said:


> Levers get a bit sticky sometimes, but once engaged it steers fine. had a couple of issues the first few times I used it but the dealer picked it up, fixed em and it has been great this winter. Quite a few of us own one up here and no complaints so far. The only thing to watch is that the engine has so much power that you need to be sure to disengage the auger if you are not blowing, you can burn up the belts


 
Id be a bit concerned if your burning up belts by NOT blowing. They should only have load when the auger/fan has load. The engine on the husky only has about 11-12hp running a 30".. Actually slightly smaller than what Honda runs on the new 32 (13.3hp). And Torque is stronger on the Honda , 19.5 ftlb vs 17.5 on the LCT (Husky)

Anyways, you should be able to drive around all day with the auger running with no ill effects. Ive had the same belts on my blower since new and it's blown a ton of snow.


----------



## greg13 (Feb 13, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Bring It.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
We have the "new" generation Deeres at the shop, We have STUPID problems with them. Steel Hydraulic lines blowing out, problems with fwd/rev. pedal switches, axle seals to name a few.
The old cub, add some gas, check the oil and you were good to go


----------



## Butcher (Feb 13, 2013)

80 horses and 7 feet of snow blower will get it done. Always worked for me.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 13, 2013)

maple1 said:


> Could that destruction happen if the auger stopped turning though?
> 
> Or maybe it could if one side was still going?
> 
> Sure looks like a beast.


 
Exactly, If the operator was unawares that he/she has broken a shear bolt, or sucked up the garden hose, it can get ugly fast.

I thought they looked like a beast at first too, then I took a closer look.

I also don't care for the solid sheet metal type auger flights. That's just so much more surface area for wet, sloppy snow to stick to and clog.



KB007 said:


> I broke a sheer bolt on my Husq blower and nothing much happened, just stopped turning. Totally my fault - dumbass me! Replaced the bolt and away to the races.


 
I'm not saying that your blower _will_ self-destruct if you break a pin, but that design sure does make a lot of bad things possible that could not happen with a solid shaft. Bet replacing a damaged auger flight is a snap tho! 



Don Williams said:


> The only thing to watch is that the engine has so much power that you need to be sure to disengage the auger if you are not blowing, you can burn up the belts


 
That statement just doesn't make any mechanical sense at all.  Too much power = burning up belt under no load?


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 13, 2013)

greg13 said:


> We have the "new" generation Deeres at the shop, We have STUPID problems with them. Steel Hydraulic lines blowing out, problems with fwd/rev. pedal switches, axle seals to name a few.
> The old cub, add some gas, check the oil and you were good to go


 
Other than a handful of recalls years ago, (The powersteering line was one of them...... )  I've known the X7 series to be very trouble free.


----------



## billb3 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have a 20 year old snapper and it would easily put light fluffy snow on the roof of the house.
If I had to replace it today I'd probably spend $800-$900.00 just to not have  dinky little tires .

I still like using the front end loader on the tractor even though it's pretty easy to rip up gravel.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 13, 2013)

A lot of you guys sure do like driving in reverse.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 13, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> A lot of you guys sure do like driving in reverse.


 Beats the hell out of a shovel.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2013)

Butcher said:


> 80 horses and 7 feet of snow blower will get it done. Always worked for me.
> View attachment 93613


 
That looks a heckuva lot like an old Oliver the farmer up the street from me has parked in his field this week.  What is it?



chazcarr said:


> A lot of you guys sure do like driving in reverse.


 
Sure is hard to find a front-mounted blower of similar size for similar price, in most cases.  Also, if you put the blower on the back, you can keep the loader on the front, and use them in tandem.  That's my excuse, anyway.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 13, 2013)

Joful said:


> Sure is hard to find a front-mounted blower of similar size for similar price, in most cases.​


 
Usually much easier to mount/dismount a rear mount as well. Plow the roads and blow what you can't plow.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 13, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Usually much easier to mount/dismount a rear mount as well. Plow the roads and blow what you can't plow.


 
Yep... I have a buddy with the same Deere 855 as mine.  I paid $2500 for my rear mounted blower, and he paid somewhere around $5000 for his front mounted blower.  I can drop my rear mounted blower in about 60 seconds, and pick it back up almost as quick.  It took about 10 minutes to remove his front-mounted blower last weekend, when we wanted to take his tractor into the woods, and I'm guessing he spent a lot more time than that getting it hooked back up after I was gone.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 14, 2013)

It's all about having fun while doing a job you hate! 






Sean
P.S. My Tacoma has a plow and I have a 1976 Snow Blower!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 14, 2013)

Sean McGillicuddy said:


> It's all about having fun while doing a job you hate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey, isn't that a single stage blower?


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 14, 2013)

Ya you may be right!~ never thought of it that way, Leave it to the peanut gallery to see it that way!


----------



## FrankMA (Feb 14, 2013)

I'd say you have some serious liability issues! The lawyers are already working with potential clients as this is being written....


----------



## Ashful (Feb 14, 2013)

FrankMA said:


> I'd say you have some serious liability issues! The lawyers are already working with potential clients as this is being written....


 
So, is the assumption that your biggest problem, when being run over by the train, is the snow blower mounted on the front of it?


----------



## nate379 (Feb 14, 2013)

No, not really... the smallish 2 stroke units work great for cleaning off roofs that are flatish.  Had a 46" single stage on a tractor that worked just fine.  Took care of 2-3ft of snow at times.



Joful said:


> Single-stage blowers satisfy the needs of someone who doesn't want to spend money on a proper 2-stage blower, but if you have a 2-stage blower, there's little reason left to own a single stage. They just take up space you could use for something more useful... like a fondue pot!


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 14, 2013)

nate379 said:


> the smallish 2 stroke units work great for cleaning off roofs that are flatish.


 
They are often used commercially too to clear walks and porches, etc.  Plow guys loved that you could one arm them into the back of the truck, no ramps!


----------



## nate379 (Feb 14, 2013)

Wow, did that thing come on the Mayflower? 




Joful said:


> An old Toro... and I mean _old!_ I think it was approximately 20" and 5 hp. When I got the Ariens 824, I set it at the curb for $100. The single-stage Toro actually did great in dry snow, but was too frustrating in the wet snow we so often get. The two-stage Ariens throws everything but the salted plow slush at the end of the driveway, as does the Woods... but the Woods has a 25 hp diesel behind it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## nate379 (Feb 14, 2013)

Oliver?



Butcher said:


> 80 horses and 7 feet of snow blower will get it done. Always worked for me.
> View attachment 93612
> View attachment 93613
> View attachment 93614


----------



## Butcher (Feb 14, 2013)

nate379 said:


> Oliver?


 Yeah, 1750 gasser.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 14, 2013)

There's a nice Lorenz on the bay right now.  Was looking at that model myself, in the 64" size, but chose the tamer Woods instead.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=310594619162&ssPageName=ADME:B:SS:US:1123


----------



## nate379 (Feb 15, 2013)

I thought so, my grandpa had an 1855 diesel that is still on what's left of the farm.  One of those things... never was anything "super" about the tractor, but it was his big tractor and it reminds me of him working the fields when I see one.... not exactly too common anymore either.



Butcher said:


> Yeah, 1750 gasser.


----------



## Sean McGillicuddy (Feb 15, 2013)

Some pics of my 1976 blower












Sean


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 15, 2013)

Ariens seems like the way to go.  Should I have reservations about buying them from Home Depot or the like?

I've heard rumors that the HD Ariens are actually lesser quality than other dealers.  Perhaps that is just a lie independents use to keep steady business.  I've heard the same thing about JD lawnmowers.  The HD ones are knockoff imports and the REAL JDs are only at authorized dealers.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 15, 2013)

Hmmm.... How about this "Aliens" snowblower?  Look Good?


----------



## Ashful (Feb 15, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> I've heard rumors that the HD Ariens are actually lesser quality than other dealers. Perhaps that is just a lie independents use to keep steady business. I've heard the same thing about JD lawnmowers. The HD ones are knockoff imports and the REAL JDs are only at authorized dealers.


 
I can't say about Ariens, but in the case of JD, it is true. I have a friend who used to work as a mechanic at a JD dealer. They are forced to support warranty issues on Lowes Depot JD's, which are different machines than that sold at a real JD dealer. Plastic bushings where there should be plain bearings, and plain bearings where there should be ball or roller bearings. They were apparently much more prone to failure than the machine sold by the dealer, creating a real labor problem for the dealers, who get compensated at a rate lower than their standard for warranty repair work.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 15, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> Ariens seems like the way to go. Should I have reservations about buying them from Home Depot or the like?
> 
> I've heard rumors that the HD Ariens are actually lesser quality than other dealers. Perhaps that is just a lie independents use to keep steady business. I've heard the same thing about JD lawnmowers. The HD ones are knockoff imports and the REAL JDs are only at authorized dealers.


 
Here I go again.... 

I would check out an Ariens dealer.  If they offer up the same model as HD and it's significantly more $$ then you do what you gotta do.  IME dealers can go toe to toe with the big boxes on price for the exact same models (compare model numbers and make sure they match up).  The question is, will they?  Smart dealer will educate you the consumer, match the big box price if at all possible, and most likely try to up-sell you into a higher quality product unless you've already got your mind made up.  Doesn't leave you much of a reason to buy elsewhere now does it?  (regardless of which model you choose)

As far as the big boxes getting an inferior product line, well, that did used to be much more common but many manufacturers have ceased doing that now that they know we're on to them.  But it still happens.  Check model #'s carefully.  Sometimes the difference is only one letter/number.  More common these days, manufacturers build a line of product available to both big boxes and dealers but is intended to be entry level.  Dealers will have access to more expensive and higher quality product than the big boxes but the entry level line is identical in both venues. Deere and Husqvarna both use that model.  Deere's Select Series tractors (X300 and up) are only available in dealerships and Husqvarna does not sell the XP line of saws in Lowes.

Deere does not build any of the lawn/garden tractors they sell in the US, overseas.  The D100 series you see in HD/Lowes is built by Deere, in Tennessee. 

Haven't seen any of the best snowblowers on the market (dual-stage that is) in a HD/Lowes yet.  Closest they came were the Deere's which were built by Simplicity/Briggs and Stratton Power Products but those are gone forever now.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 15, 2013)

Joful said:


> but in the case of JD, it is true.


 
Actually, not anymore. I'm not aware of any "special" HD/Lowes models being sold anymore. Last one was the infamous JS63X (a JS63C clone) push-mower. 3/4" crank vs the 1" crank Deere normally used. I don't know where you're friend gets his info but he is _wrong._



Joful said:


> creating a real labor problem for the dealers, who get compensated at a rate lower than their standard for warranty repair work.


 
Dealers get paid different rates for their warranty work depending on how many factory trained techs they have in their shop. If they don't send anyone for training on a particular product, yeah, they ain't gettin' paid whatever they want either. Deere specifies a "flat-rate" for allowable billable time for each job. Those times were a challenge to meet for sure but very doable for a trained, and experienced technician. Last I knew, they paid a percentage of a dealer's hourly rate (depending on training, up to 100%), up to the specified limit for billable time.

And a smart dealer _welcomes_ warranty work from HD/Lowes because that brings a customer into their store. If he's welcomed with a smile, treated fairly, and educated about the product he bought/is about to buy, then where do you think he's going for his parts/service needs from now on? 

Ignore him, be a grump because he didn't buy the tractor from you, or bury his machine in the service dept. backlog, and I guarantee you lost any chance you had of any future business with him.

FWIW: I sold tractors for a Deere dealer for a few years and was one of their factory trained service techs.


----------



## chazcarr (Feb 15, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Actually, not anymore. I'm not aware of any "special" HD/Lowes models being sold anymore. Last one was the infamous JS63X (a JS63C clone) push-mower. 3/4" crank vs the 1" crank Deere normally used. I don't know where you're friend gets his info but he is _wrong_.


 

I must admit after reading this article, I now like simplicity.
It is hard to imagine the CEO of simplicity telling the managers at WalMart that he didn't want to play their cheapening game.  That is something I want to support.

It is what made me think that a lot of companies do go this route, and that is why quality is suffering.
Sadly it seems that we are collectively to blame as a country by accepting garbage as long as it is cheap.


----------



## Butcher (Feb 15, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Here I go again....
> 
> I would check out an Ariens dealer. If they offer up the same model as HD and it's significantly more $$ then you do what you gotta do. IME dealers can go toe to toe with the big boxes on price for the exact same models (compare model numbers and make sure they match up). The question is, will they? Smart dealer will educate you the consumer, match the big box price if at all possible, and most likely try to up-sell you into a higher quality product unless you've already got your mind made up. Doesn't leave you much of a reason to buy elsewhere now does it?  (regardless of which model you choose)
> 
> ...


 Zacktly. And besides that, when a machine a fella bought at a big box store goes to chit while under warrintee just take it back to the pimple faced part time kid at the return desk and see how far that gets. If a fella aint lazy and checks the mom and pops dealers out you would be surprized at the small amount if any price differance. Plus the service aspect. JMHO.


----------



## MasterMech (Feb 15, 2013)

chazcarr said:


> Sadly it seems that we are collectively to blame as a country by accepting garbage as long as it is cheap.


 
Bingo. You might not be able to tell the manufacturers what you want directly, but your wallet can.


----------



## Ashful (Feb 15, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Actually, not anymore. I'm not aware of any "special" HD/Lowes models being sold anymore. Last one was the infamous JS63X (a JS63C clone) push-mower. 3/4" crank vs the 1" crank Deere normally used. I don't know where you're friend gets his info but he is _wrong._


 

Not wrong, just out of date, I suppose.  He was a Deere mechanic late 1990's into very early 2000's, and at that time, it was apparently the case.


----------



## chazcarr (Jun 6, 2013)

I found a deal too good to pass up.  $400 dollars for a never used 24" Sno-Tek (Ariens Budget Brand) and jumped on it.  Also got a 5.5hp Craftsman High Wheel Weeder for $100 from the same guy, both good deals.  Just thought I should update here and thank you guys for all the info.


----------



## chazcarr (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow it took me way too long to realize that is a model train




Sean McGillicuddy said:


> It's all about having fun while doing a job you hate!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

